# Dethleff Globtrotter Advantage A6731 - towbar



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi 
I have purchased a Dethleff Globtrotter Advantage A6731 and will be collecting it next week.

The previous owner has offered to sell me the tow bar for £200 but I do not intend to tow anything behind the van, will the towbar be of any use to me in the future?

David


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: re Dethleff Globtrotter Advantage A6731*



skyman1 said:


> Hi
> I have purchased a Dethleff Globtrotter Advantage A6731 and will be collecting it next week.
> 
> The previous owner has offered to sell me the tow bar for £200 but I do not intend to tow anything behind the van, will the towbar be of any use to me in the future?
> ...


Hi David

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts.

I've taken the liberty of splitting your query from an old thread to stand alone in order that you may get a better viewing and response.


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Beginners_Gui*

Thanks
Gillian


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

The main advantage I see of the tow bar is the ability to mount a bike rack on it without having to drill into your motorhome.

Cheers

David


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks
But the van has already has a bike rack fitted so there does not seem any point having the tow bar fitted.

So that answers my question.

David


----------



## feeling720 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi David, just read your message re the towbar for a Dethleffs A 6731. We`ve got the same `van and are currently looking for a towbar. Did you buy it and if not do you know if it`s still for sale?

Dave.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The tow bar will cost £200 and weigh more than a few kilograms.
So, save £200 and quite a few Kgs off your vehicles weight by not getting it. :wink: 

PS. Didn't realise this thread was a couple of months old :roll:


----------



## feeling720 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for your advice EJB, but we`ve several hundred KG`s load margin free (MTPLM 4000kg) and need to tow a small boat trailer `cause it`s a long way up onto the roofrack @ 3.2 m, even for a light dinghy like ours!

I`m keen to hear from David to see if the tow bar may still be for sale.


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

a tow bar may well save you several hundred pounds worth of damage i know ours has on several occasions including a fight with a gatepost when reversing


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I read recently that more people buy a tow-bar to protect the delicate yet expensive plastic rear trims than they do for towing. I am thinking about it.
Alan


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

handy for getting pulled backwards out of muddy fields.


----------

